# CD Laufwerk brennt CD



## AndreG (24. Februar 2006)

Tach zusammen,

Ich habe heute auf der Arbeit ein kleines Wunder erlebt. Ich hatte mir mit Nero ein Image einer Cd angelegt. Jedoch hab ich den Fehler gemacht den Rohling nicht in den DVD-Brenner, sondern in das CD-Laufwerk zu legen.

Das CD Laufwerk ist ein TSSTCORP DVD-Rom TS-H352C

Nu erkläre mir doch bitte mal einer wie das CD Laufwerk eine CD brennen kann  

Der Rohling lag defenitiv nicht im Brenner. Das Image wurde nach dem Brennvorgang auch von Nero gelöscht. Und die CD funktioniert auch auf 3 Rechner und alle können das Movie abspielen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## zioProduct (24. Februar 2006)

Sicher das es kein DVD-Brenner ist, dein Laufwerk?
Ansonsten kann das gar nicht sein, soviel ich mit meinem bescheidenen Wissen weiss


----------



## michaelwengert (24. Februar 2006)

sicher dass du nicht aus versehen ein bereits ebschriebenen Rohlin rein hast und keinen leeren?


----------



## AndreG (24. Februar 2006)

Laut Bezeichnung ist es kein Brenner!!

Und der Rohling kamm wie der vorherige direkt von der Spindel.

Und rein technisch ist es ja möglich nur glaube ich nicht das dort aus versehen ein Brennerlaser verbaut wurde. Es hängt ja nur von der Stärke des Lasers ab ob Brenner oder nicht.

Und Nero erkennt das Laufwerk auch nicht als Brenner.


----------

